# Signing a letter...



## RenW

So, in writing a letter to a friend in english, you would sign it with "Sincerly", or "Your Friend", etc..

Are there similar terms in Korean for signing letters? (in romanji and hangul please! ^_^)


----------



## stupoh

AFAIK, Koreans used 드림 (deu-rim) right after your name, for example if your name is Stu (스투) you write it "스투드림".

There are also 올림 (ol-lim) and 배상 (bae-sang) and they are the more polite / honorific version. But let's wait for real Koreans to answer.

Regarding the romanization or Romaja (Romanji / Romaji is Japanese romanization CMIIW), my romanization above is not a phonetical-based romanizations but I'm using the Standard Revised Romanization. In case you didn't know it (because I know many people just use their own non-standard phonetical romanization) you can read it on Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revised_Romanization_of_Korean) or you can just use this site: http://sori.org/hangul/conv2kr.cgi or http://www.thelapan.com/. On those sites there is guideline (called MCT table on the former site) which should help you to get the correct pronunciation.


----------



## kenjoluma

stupoh said:


> AFAIK, Koreans used 드림 (deu-rim) right after your name, for example if your name is Stu (스투) you write it "스투드림".
> 
> There are also 올림 (ol-lim) and 배상 (bae-sang) and they are the more polite / honorific version. But let's wait for real Koreans to answer.
> 
> Regarding the romanization or Romaja (Romanji / Romaji is Japanese romanization CMIIW), my romanization above is not a phonetical-based romanizations but I'm using the Standard Revised Romanization. In case you didn't know it (because I know many people just use their own non-standard phonetical romanization) you can read it on Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revised_Romanization_of_Korean) or you can just use this site: http://sori.org/hangul/conv2kr.cgi or http://www.thelapan.com/. On those sites there is guideline (called MCT table on the former site) which should help you to get the correct pronunciation.


 
This is very correct, however, all those words (드림, 올림, 배상...) do not quite go along with a letter for your "close friends". They all sound very "formal". I can't think of any word equivalent to English word "sincerely". I guess we Koreans do not really write a letter this way for our friends. We simply put our name in the end of a letter and that's all.

- Kenjo.


----------



## terredepomme

For informal occasions(Banmal), we write ~~가, ~~이 at the end of the letter.
For example: 철수가. 영희가. 선생님이. 엄마가.
But in e-mails it is more common to write simply nothing at all at the end, especially when it's a back and forth conversation between friends.


----------

